# Northern viginia event in alexandria



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

The time has arrived!! On June 8, 2013 the Cigar Palace, in Alexandria, VA, will be hosting a CATS HERF and member party from 2 - 11. The event is open to everyone and we hope you can attend. The cost for the event will be $35. Your ticket will include a 5 pack of Premium Cigars, 1 raffle ticket, food and beverages. We will also be having a raffle of cigar and non-cigar related items. Tickets are $5 and all of the proceeds will be given to Officer Peter Laboy of Alexandria. In February of 2013, while making a traffic stop, He was shot in the head and critically injured. He now faces months of rehabilitation.
Sawsan and I sincerely hope you can attend. Believe me when I say when Sawsan puts on an event she REALLY puts on an event. Please contact me if you would like to purchase a ticket so we can lock down the food. Thanks to everyone!!
To get tickets please contact me. Your payment can be sent to:

David Grover/CATS HERF
c/o Cigar Palace
4815-A Eisenhower Avenue
Alexandria, VA 22304

To date we have received items for the raffle from the CRA and most of the major cigar distributors. I will also be donating a 4 day/3 night stay at my condo in Ocean City, Maryland. It is on the water and 2 blocks from the Boardwalk. If you have kids or just want to get away and relax this is the trip for you.


----------



## imdrmarshall (Oct 9, 2013)

Mr. Grover,
will you be holding another function this june (or any month) this year?


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

Meeting next week to see if we'll beholding event.


----------



## Weldon78 (Nov 30, 2014)

can't wait for your next events!


----------

